# Attempting a Supreme Party Size Fatty



## Diva Q (May 4, 2007)

Well after the suggestions today I got to playing in my kitchen tonight. 

First I took some sausage meat and mixed in a bit of maple syrup:








Then I took a spring form pan and placed an empty cream cheese container in the middle, after spreading out the sausage I then made a grove all around. 






Then I filled it with a mixture of cream cheese chives cheddar and some rub. 






Since I forgot to buy the jalapeños earlier I spread some ground chipotles around for a bit of heat. 





I sauteed some vidalia onions and filled up the rest of the cavity. 








I topped it all off with another layer of sausage. 






It is now chilling till tomorrow when I will wrap the whole thing in bacon, rub it and then off to my WSM. 

I can't wait!


----------



## Griff (May 4, 2007)

Wow, I can't wait for the finished pics. Cool idea.


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2007)

Oh yeah...sounds like a heart attack special...can't wait to see the results...


----------



## Unity (May 4, 2007)

Ain't nothin' timid about you, Diva.   

That has the potential of becoming a real classic, something to be known reverently as The Diva Supreme.   

--John  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (May 5, 2007)

It takes a lot to reach the ranks of methods and food ideas named after you.   I hope it turns out good.


----------



## cleglue (May 5, 2007)

That looks like it's going to be great.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 5, 2007)

How can you wait?  No way I could sleep knowing that was in the
fridge.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Ain't nothin' timid about you, Diva.
> 
> That has the potential of becoming a real classic, something to be known reverently as The Diva Supreme.
> 
> --John  8)


I was thinking more like the Diva Deluxe 
Is it on yet.....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 5, 2007)

Looks great Diva.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Diva Q (May 5, 2007)

Well had to go garage saleing this morning sorry for the delay. Wsm is all fired up !

Just wrapped it in 2.5 lbs of bacon    took more than I thought to get it completely covered. I needed longer bacon. 






It looks like a big bacon donut. 

Firmed up nicely overnight. 

We also have some beef ribs to try on the WSM for the first time.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Oh man..that looks great.


----------



## The Missing Link (May 5, 2007)

Oh my! Now that one heck of a fatty Diva Q my hat off to you cannot wait to see how this come out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 5, 2007)

ummmm....bacon donut


----------



## Diva Q (May 5, 2007)

And here are the ribs we just put on as well. They are HUGE. 





A nice shot of it on the WSM


----------



## Unity (May 5, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> A nice shot of it on the WSM



I've never cooked anything that big on my WSM.    

--John  8)
(What'll be your criteria for doneness?)


----------



## Diva Q (May 5, 2007)

well I figure as long as it hits 160 all over the place it should be done. 

I hope it turns out.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 5, 2007)

I am dying here!
I need to see this thing finished!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I am dying here!
> I need to see this thing finished!



This is worse than Christmas.  COME ON, let us see.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Yeah what BTGG said.


----------



## Diva Q (May 5, 2007)

Sorry had a dinner party with one of my daughters.

Ok this fatty took approx. *7* hours total at about 250 F 

It is very nice and I think next time I will add the jalapeños (needed more heat for my tastes) and change the brand of sausage meat I used. I can't find Jimmy Dean here. Overall though a success. Hubby liked it a lot. 

Here are the pics


----------



## Cliff H. (May 5, 2007)

Well,

Isn't that something.  

Nice job Diva.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Griff (May 5, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 6, 2007)

Simply awesome!
This pic is of epic...ness.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 6, 2007)

So what is it? "Diva Delux Phatty" or "Diva Supreme Phatty".  [smilie=a_hrm.gif] 
All I know I will be trying  this one soon.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 6, 2007)

Wow pretty much says it all!!  Diva you are amazing and your husband is a very very lucky man!!!  That fatty is a work of art and you should give yourself a pat on the back for that cook!  Job well done!!!


----------



## Unity (May 6, 2007)

Wow, that even outdoes the expectations. Fabulous.   

--John  8) 
(Like Scotty said -- epic.)


----------



## Diva Q (May 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone

I think I will call it the Diva Deluxe Fatty


----------



## JohnnyReb (May 6, 2007)

Diva that looks great


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 6, 2007)

Fantastic Diva, I'm sure it tasted as good as it looks.  Nothing like bacon on top of sausage.  You win the Paula Dean award!    A bundt cake fatty, who'd of thought!


----------



## Diva Q (May 6, 2007)

well I had to put it in the freezer to keep my husband from having a one dish heart attack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

Bravo.


----------



## knine (May 6, 2007)




----------



## SteerCrazy (May 6, 2007)

That is the ULTIMATE fatty Diva.......nice job!!


----------



## john a (May 7, 2007)

WOW, what more can you say???


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Why don't we call it Diva's Franken-fattie?


----------



## Bobberqer (May 7, 2007)

They say , Imitation is the greatest form of Flattery.. I'm not only imitating it, I'm stealling that recipe !!!!!     Spring form pan. .whodda thunk  ....Great imagination, and the finished product looks fantastic


----------



## Diva Q (May 7, 2007)

well for the next one I am going to buy a springform bundt pan like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/10-Springform-Pan-wi ... dZViewItem

it will make it easier than the plastic container. 

Also I would advise wrapping the springform pan in plastic wrap first. Would have made it easier to get out.

Additionally. I am going to smoke it first rolled in rub for a couple of hours then wrap it all in bacon and then throw it on. I think that would help the texture a bit.


----------



## john pen (May 7, 2007)

Thas awesome looking...can't wait to try it !!


----------



## allie (May 7, 2007)

Diva, that is beautiful!  Great job!  Might have to give that one a shot one of these days.


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2007)

Mrs. Diva that looks awesome!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2007)

Mighty fine looking fattie!


----------

